# Letter of resignation



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys need advice. 

I currently work at a high end restaurant that is owned by the chef and his wife/ I've been there 7 years and really enjoy my job. 

I have worked the line, prep, pastries and baking, and basically am a sous chef and one of the more experienced chefs overall there. 

My current position is pasties and I work from 3am-noon or whenever I'm finished. 

I've found a job that better suits my current schedule with my wife being pregnant and need to give notice. The other place wants me to start asap, I feel two weeks may be perceived as short notice because my position is hard to fill/train. 

Any advice? Also should I write a letter or talk to the chef in person?


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Apologize for grammar- IPhone


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Give two weeks do it in person. Thats all I would expect. Could be different for you do what feels right its your life.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Two weeks is pretty much the standard. Don't burn any bridges, do it in person. A letter is okay but give verbal notice first. Work as hard your last two weeks as you did the last seven years and everyone should be fine.

Best of luck on the new job!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

After 7 years, the owner deserves to be told in person. Then you can hand in a formal resignation letter. And give two weeks notice. Or three even.
You recognize the spot may be hard to fill so be willing to give in a little 
As for the new place, insisting on giving notice in your current job is a good test of the new place. Of course they want you to start right away but they should feel better about you if you leave your previous job by doing the right thing because that is the treatment they can expect from you some day. If they are not supportive of your two week notice, that tells you they are selfish and shortsighted, not good qualities to have in your next employers.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree with the above posts, new place always want's you to start ASAP but they should be thinking when the time comes for you to leave them would they like some notice as well? After 7 years 2 weeks is minimum I think, and if they were in trouble I would personally do another week if needed as you said you had good time there and was treated well. From my personal experience after being at it for decades, behaving correctly is very important and our world is small, it would work in your favour in the end I am sure. Good luck with your new job


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I would verbally give, at least 2 week, 3 if you can swing it with your other job, but don't sweat it if your new place wants you sooner.  Standard is 2 weeks for any non-management position.  Once you speak with your chef I would formalize it with a written letter of resignation stating the exact date of your last day.


----------



## alisha nicole (Apr 7, 2010)

it doesn't seem like you need any more reinforcement, but i agree with everyone else in the thread.

i've been in your position, and i maintained my regular schedule for my last two weeks at the restaurant i was leaving, and simultaneously started helping out at the new restaurant where i could. i wasn't leaving my soon-to-be-former employer hanging, and my new employer appreciated that i went out of my way to meet their needs as well.

and anyway, if you've been working for these folks for seven years i would think they'd be understanding of your need to accommodate your changing home life; and as for the new employers-- they should surely understand that your leaving this present post abruptly without any notice is a bit like rolling a grenade into the production flow. if i were hiring someone out of another kitchen, i would respect their commitment to giving a proper two weeks' notice.

it's good to be considerate of everyone's needs, but ultimately it's your livelihood, so don't feel bad about moving on. and good luck with the new position!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm just curious. You say you really like the restaurant you're currently in. You're leaving for a better work schedule?

Have you discussed your situation with the owners or are you assuming there won't be a change.

I have to think if they have had enough confidence in you to let you move about freely and you have longevity they

might be open minded enough to take a personal request into consideration.

Just curious.

  Are you sure you want to be handling the stress of a new venture, or it not possibly working out, when the misses is with child?


----------

